# Dark Elf Assassin



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

So I needed a bit of a break from painting dwarves, so I picked this guy up last time I went to my independent dealer for giggles and I liked the model so I gave it a shot, criticism is very welcome.


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Pretty. +rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very good. Clean painting. Your grey feels a little flat, and the base needs to be done, but other than that the mini looks great.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

love the purple cloak :biggrin:


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice paint job! but yeah, about the grey, maybe spark it up a bit with some highlights?


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

I based this mini and am considering highlighting the grey, I just got my shades in the mail today so Ill post some of those painted up here in a while. thanks for the comments and the criticism, I am always looking for ways to improve my painting!


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

based and highlighted.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! I like the poisoned weapon effect on the punch dagger. Have some rep, sir! :mrgreen:


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks to all those that replied... about to post some slayer pics in a bit check them out in my wip page


----------

